# 2.5 year old V-agression incident, need advice



## bjameson (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello! 
We have had a 2.5 year old, Copper for about 2 months now. We took him from our breeder when his family couldn't keep him after a divorce. We also have a 9 month old, Coda. Both males. There was certainly an adjustment period when we first got Copper but he is really settling in and he's a great dog. When Copper first arrived, the two had a few scuffs but nothing major and now they seem to be best friends with an occasional snarl/possessive behavior over a bone. Copper was not neutered when we got him and Coda was so neutered Copper about a month ago. We took him to a friend's house last night and Copper was having real issues. He kept going after our friend's bully breed dog, Max. Max is a loveable 1 year old. Max is also not neutered. Copper was very aggressive and going for the neck. Copper has met Max before but it was at our house. He was going after him for the first 10 minutes at our house but after that they were used to each other. Copper would not stop going after Max the entire night last night and was also showing aggression toward our other V Coda. It was very stressful and unsettling. Could this have been a change in his environment? Maybe because Max is not neutered and copper is? Copper goes to daycare once a week and the first time he went he was a little scared but we're told he's loved it ever since. Copper was also not feeling so good the day before, maybe this had something to do with it? He's never showed aggression towards people and nothing out of the ordinary towards dogs but this was a whole other level. Have any of you experienced this? Furthermore, our little one's jumping issues were highlighted last night when we realized our friend's dog max seems to keep his feet on the ground and off of people. Does anyone have any advice for training not to jump? We try turning our back to him but it seems to do little when he's excited and curious. It's becoming a real problem and we want to nip the habit in the bud now. We really appreciate your advice! Thank you. Brett


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi bjameson,
Good for you to take on Cooper. He sounds like a great dog that needs a job. He is at the age where he has to channel his driven energy.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

A high-energy and well-breed Vizsla is a handful. Especially from 1 to 3 years old.

Just spent the morning at Hastings Island planting birds for young Vizslas that had little or no exposure to birds. Most of the owners had never seen their dogs do what nature hard wire them to do.

The dogs that put the smile on my face were the "out of control" pups. FULL of energy and drive. The ones that were docile and submissive made me worry for the breed. As the "out of control" dog's owners came out of the field, I'd compliment their dog and suggested they get them into Junior Hunter training. We have hunting dogs. They are tough and sometimes a true PITA.

Read the _History and Misconceptions of Dominance _and see Cooper, Coda and Max in the mix. Some of what you se is what dogs do.

Jumping? Pocket of treats and know before the jump that it is coming. Put him in a heel position and treat. You are your dog's Alpha. You don't want something. Never let it happen by knowing it is coming and act BEFORE and not after.

Hope that is of some assistance.

RBD


----------

